# Willaert or Lassus whom do you preffered thought one hey strap on thigh?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

To my knowledge for noobs the naxos for Willaert wont strike an immediate passion for him sorry naxos i find it incredebly drab, BUT...if you want incredible Willaert my god please get the motets on Singer pur and on same label please try is motets you wont be deceived, you have my word, and my word is sacred, i vow not to lie, if not you desagree than what else better Willaertt by ensemble Cenquencento but i dont have it im divided i find it decent but ishe gosh there not as awesome as Singer Pur.

For people new to Willaert but fan of Lassus i would says buy these downloads them whatever , you will like him perhaps more than Lassus.

Hard to beleive but factual, is Motets are charming , his madrigals are sunny charming, sweet , the vocal work executed here is top notch proffessionalism , oh i love Singer Pur, if you like renaissance you heard of them.
Another composer of same era the captivated me is Jean Guyot , please Singer Pur do his motets do something, how do we says please in german?

Than next month im morally obligated to buy Jacob Obrecht masses, because these order come from the lord himself be my witness in testimony.

I bet Helios Label has some Willaert that fairly good since Helios kick a**(pardon my language), release always stun me whit striking quality.






:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a really imaginative bit of Willaert on this really imaginative recording, and indeed a Lassus song too, you will like it I think


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow nice find , i respect and honor good taste sir , i send my greetings whit all respect and honnesty.Mandryka your a man of taste .


----------

